# Malolactic fermentation



## cdag1392 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello, New to this forum and was looking for some insight. I made a 80/20 blend of Cabernet Sauvignon and merlot. When I first started after a crushing, I allowed a two day cold soak and then added a potassium metabisulfite. Waited another 25 hrs and added yeast with the characteristics of flavor and body that I wanted.

Primary fermentation has completed and we transferred free run and press into new French oak barrel. It has been in barrel for two weeks now. I do have some light fizzing. Is that due to a wild mlf? Or is the primary fermentation not complete?

Should I innoculate my own mlf? Is it too late?

I planned on racking next week for the first time. But wanted to make sure mlf is complete first or can I do it after first rack?

Also, my concern is not putting potassium sulfate into wine after racking. In the next 3-4 weeks it will start getting colder where I live and wanted to protect wine during the cold season.

Kind of stumped as I never wanted a mlf, b/c I always made a Zinfandel. Looking for a more acidic, full body less sweet red wine.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Did you confirm fermentation was complete by gravity reading? Did you degass?


----------



## robie (Oct 5, 2012)

cdag1392 said:


> Hello, New to this forum and was looking for some insight. I made a 80/20 blend of Cabernet Sauvignon and merlot. When I first started after a crushing, I allowed a two day cold soak and then added a potassium metabisulfite. Waited another 25 hrs and added yeast with the characteristics of flavor and body that I wanted.
> 
> Primary fermentation has completed and we transferred free run and press into new French oak barrel. It has been in barrel for two weeks now. I do have some light fizzing. Is that due to a wild mlf? Or is the primary fermentation not complete?
> 
> ...



You can go ahead and inoculate with MLF anytime. Alcohol fermentation does not have to be completed. Many start MLF about half to 3/4 way through alcohol fermentation, especially for reds and high ABV wines.

To find out if alcohol fermentation is completed, take an SG reading over 3 days. If SG does not fall, it is finished.

You don't want to add sulfite after racking if you are dong an MLF. Wait until after the MLF. Just keep wine topped off and under an air lock all during MLF.

Just a note, but you should have added sulfites BEFORE you cold soaked to protect the must during cold soak. I will be OK as is, though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

In addition to what Robie said you can do a chromatography test to see if you wine has actually gone through an MLF.


----------



## cdag1392 (Oct 6, 2012)

BeerAlchemist said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Did you confirm fermentation was complete by gravity reading? Did you degass?



Yes, I did. It was complete. 
What do you mean by degas?


----------



## cdag1392 (Oct 6, 2012)

robie said:


> You can go ahead and inoculate with MLF anytime. Alcohol fermentation does not have to be completed. Many start MLF about half to 3/4 way through alcohol fermentation, especially for reds and high ABV wines.
> 
> To find out if alcohol fermentation is completed, take an SG reading over 3 days. If SG does not fall, it is finished.
> 
> ...



Thanks for feedback. If I start mlf how would I know that it has completed?


----------



## cdag1392 (Oct 6, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> In addition to what Robie said you can do a chromatography test to see if you wine has actually gone through an MLF.



Not familiar with that test but will look into it.

Thx


----------



## joea132 (Oct 6, 2012)

Wine from grapes does not need to get degassed. If you verify that your alcoholic fermentation had ceased then I would pretty safely assume you are experiencing MLF with the minor fizzing. I always taste for the green apple flavor that is malic acid. When it smoothes out I know I'm done. It's not scientific but it works for me. I'm waiting for my MLF to be completed in stainless or glass before it goes in my barrel. That way I can let it go for a little without adding additional sulfites to make sure it's complete. 

I'd say screw it, add your Malo culture and hope it takes over as the dominant strain. It couldn't hurt.


----------



## cdag1392 (Oct 6, 2012)

That's what I'm going to do. Appreciate your help. Good luck with your wine this season. What did you make?


----------



## joea132 (Oct 6, 2012)

2 different cabernet sauvignons, a petit sirah, and a cabernet Franc. All in all it'll be about 120 gallons. Best of luck to you as well. Let us know how your wine comes out.


----------



## cdag1392 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice! The stag is something I'd like to try next year. Good luck. Appreciate your help. Will keep you posted on my progress.

Thx again


----------



## cdag1392 (Oct 7, 2012)

How long does a mlf last usually?
How long should I wait if I'm not 100% before racking and adding potassium m?


----------



## joea132 (Oct 7, 2012)

Without testing its hard to tell. I use the old fashioned method and wait until the little bubbles stop rising.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 10, 2012)

Ditto (same as joea). 

I look for bubbles, then look for the bubble to stop. I then taste it. 

I could do the paper chromatography, but wonder if it is really needed.... 

It seems to me that I can tell if MLF has kicked off. Since I age all of my wines two years, I do not think that it matters to me when MLF is complete. I know that it will be complete at come point.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 10, 2012)

At some point you need to add a proper amount of SO2 to protect the wine from oxidation as well as microbial spoilage. If you don't test for MLF completion you are rolling the dice that its finished based on a visual inspection (lack of bubbles). If it is only say half way complete and the SO2 levels drop back to some point be it in bulk age or in the bottle you then risk MLF starting back up (perhaps in the bottle) and getting a fizzy red wine.


----------



## cdag1392 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, I inoculated mlf last Wednesday, almost 1 week ago. No sign of fizzing or bubbling. I stirred a little to try to help kick start. Have temp control at 70. Should I be concerned?

Nervous about not racking after primary and not adding S02.

Suggestions?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 17, 2012)

MLF looks like tiny layer of bubbles around the ring of wine at the top. If you look closely with a flashlight you can see a bubble crawl up the side wall. You can actually see quite a few if its really cranking.


----------



## cdag1392 (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't see it. I'm using both 225liter French oak barrel and three five gallon glass. No fizzing. Is it possible it didn't start? If that's the case how much longer should I wait it what should I do?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 17, 2012)

Did you add any nutrient like Opti-Malo? Doubt you would see it in a barrel but you should see it in the carboys. The temp should be warm 68-72 or so. The package you added should treat up to ~60 gallons. You are pushing the max if you only used a single package so I would give it some time to take off and for the MLB to multiply if that is indeed the case.


----------



## cdag1392 (Oct 17, 2012)

Funny thing, just got ti warehouse and airlock is going nuts. Guess it kicked in. Thx for you help. How long do you think?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 17, 2012)

Depends on the MLB but at least 3-4 weeks or until you no longer see the tiny bubbles and all signs of them are gone. Chromatography test is the only real way to tell if its finished.


----------

